# New Mouse Owner With Pics and Questions



## MedicMark (Sep 12, 2010)

First off, hello everybody! Forgive me if this is the wrong forum, but I am new here.

I had an old aquarium in my closet and I decided to put it to use recently. So I went to feeder supply and bought me some mice, bedding, and food. My current set up include 3 (presumably) female mice housed in a 10g tank. I have a wheel, a hanging sprig of millet, a water bottle, food bowl, and a plastic bowl for a house. Every time I clean out the tank I put in an oak branch that I gather from outside. They really enjoy the oak and are always playing in it. They eat it too. I haven't seen any adverse reaction to the oak.

My initial bedding was pine but after one of my mice started struggling to breathe and having what to me looked like fits intercostal retractions I did some reading and found out the pet shop guy was an idiot. Now I am using carefresh, but it is expensive. At least the breathing problems have subsided. *I am trying to find a nice hemp bedding but am having trouble. Is it legal in Kentucky, USA? Do you know of an online vender for it?*

Here is a view:



















Here are my 3 ladies:










I just bought the silverish one about 4 days ago now. When I first put her in she was attacked by one of the mice and sustained cuts to her tail. They quit fighting for the most part but every now and again the one asserts her authority over the other and I hear some sad squeaking and a brief chase goes down. Here is the boss of the colony and the silver one:










I am somewhat doubtful about the sex of the silver mouse. I'm not very good at sexing them yet but I never see what looks like a penis. Here's a bad pic I tried to get of its underside:










*Look closely and tell me what you think? *

In 3 weeks I might have a two pregnant does. I do want to breed, but not quite yet.

Also, I am trying to figure out the varities of fancy mouse that I have. I think the brownish one is a chocolate self. I'm not really sure about the one with the white stripe on her back. The silver one is kind of glossy so I am thinking she may be a satin. What do you think? Satin or self?



















*Is this what you would call a satin dove? *
*
Future Plans: *

I am liking these mice more than I thought I would.

I really want to find some *Harvest Mice* more than anything. I am also interested in the zebra mouse and spiny mouse. *Can you get harvest mice in the United States and how much should I be prepared to spend? *

I'd also like to try my hand at breeding some award worthy fancy mice with the big ears.

Anyway,

Thanks for your help and I hope you enjoy my setup! Words of wisdom are appreciated!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Simple to sex mice lift them up and check for nipples males dont have them females do. the dove is probly satin and the one with the white stripe looks like a branded .  try aspen woodshavings its cheaper the carefresh normally. Welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!
I use aspen bedding and have no problems.

Looks like you have:
*Dove Satin
*Chocolate 
*Agouti? Banded (cant really see the color)


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

The white one looks satin to me?


----------

